
Who uses Free/Net/OpenBSD and for what? - nucleartacos
Just curious as to who uses the BSDs and for what purpose. Are the BSDs declining in overall use or still the preferred OS for the old-school UNIX hacker?
======
nucleartacos
No one using the BSDs? I'm considering moving some servers over to run FreeBSD
because of ZFS and just overall better documentation and OS consistency.

